# Paint Gelding Critique



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THere used to be a sticky that was like a tutorial for what shots the condo gurus are looking for, but, generally, squared up on flat ground, each side, front and back.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

For best critique-ability, photos need to be taken with the horse standing on level, firm ground, fairly squared up and relaxed. The photo should be taken straight on to the side of the horse, not at 3/4 angle (like your photo above, lovely shot, just not for critiques). One of each side ideally with camera about level with the shoulder or hip, not pointing up too far or looking down too much.

Directly from in front of the horse, capturing width of chest and the set of the legs is another good shot to get. Also from directly behind, with tail tied up, to get the hind end conformation.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hard to tell from picture how he's put together,but he's sure has eye appeal. Nice looking horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

LOVELY turn out in that photo!

You want a two side shots. One of each side. Front leg and hind leg toward the camera plumb. Front leg away from the camera back a bit.. space to the knees. Hind leg away from the camera ahead a little.. space to the hocks. Horse relaxed and looking forward, ears forward. Camera "film" plane parallel to the horse's spine and the the camera opposite the horse at mid barrel height just past the last rib. Use a line level to level the camera.. and be sure the horse is on level ground!! 

Front and rear shots with the horse square and camera pointed directly from front to aft (not at an angle) and at knee height or hock height. Rear shot tail should be braided so you can see (not pulled to one side and held as the horse will balance against it). 

Pay attention to the background clutter. Against a fence can work for you or against you.. a horse with downhill issues and an uneven top line will show it if the shot has a fence in the background. The less crap in the background the better.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I have to ask, how did you get and keep him so white?! I have a max tobiano filly and I used a brightening shampoo on her, but she seemed to be a magnet for dirt!

I have nothing to offer conformation wise - but he is a nice looking boy.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks  hes never this white until a show lol i just scrubbed him head to toe used regular shampoo then whitening shampoo its the blue stuff cant think of the name now its been awhile since we showed last then used the bath in a bottle on the stains that didnt come out then if they still stuck another bath...and this horse didnt like baths whatsoever back then and lots of showsheen!


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

also kept him inside after the bath and made sure his stall was absolutely spotless


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What pattern do you call him?

I used to have a Paint gelding that was similar, but with a bit more color. But he had the ragged, roany spots like your guy. 

I think my best guess was my guy had sabino and frame for sure......and maybe tobiano as well?

Do you know what patterns your guy is?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Have to agree, he's beautiful


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

I have an email somewhere from APHA they told me, ive never had him tested though, not sure how to do all of that. Once I find it ill post it. And thanks everyone for all the compliments!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would say maximum sabino. No one (including the breed registry) can say for sure without testing.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is pretty,and if he is halter bred lines, he has a bit more hoof than some I have seen!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I think its called medicine hat. i think its a maximum sabino pattern but when the ears have color its a medicine hat.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

oh i know hes a medicine hat i was told hes a true indian medicine hat since he has all the markings a true medicine hat has. i had an old email saying what patterns and colors he is from apha but i think it was from an old email account i talked to them yesterday and they said a sorrel or red roan overo


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Normally APHA would classify one with his markings as a tovero.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

couldve been a mistake when they were typing the email out but it does say overo in the email.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

these are the best pictures i could get the other day sadly couldnt get his other side or his back end


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

ignore all his cuts and scrapes hes a klutz and injury prone


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

:?: My guess is Maximum Sabino.
With that Overo would be listed on the reg. papers. :?:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

confo : only things I really see are that his neck ties in a little low(or it is his fuzzy hair )
and a tad butt high and sickle hocked (camped under) 
Nothing extreme.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol he looks so different. He has changed from "beautiful" to "cute and fuzzy" LOL.

I'd say his neck looks a tad long but overall he is very solid and well conformed and a horse to be proud of. He's not well set up here so don't want to say much more.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

i dont have any papers on him so i dont know any of that stuff. im going to try and get better pics his hip and shoulders are out and thats why he wont stand square so hopefully i can get those soon


----------

